# Chained



## mooimeisie (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the texture and colour of the object the chain is wrapping around.


----------



## AncientSnapper (Oct 23, 2009)

excellent and well caught


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.


----------

